# Nicole Scherzinger make-up..



## Tasneem! (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey everyone!

Does anyone know what kinda makeup I would need for this look? Paticurlarly the lip colour, its so hard to find!







Thanks a bunch!

-x-


----------



## internetchick (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh wow she's gorgeous! I am saving that picture for my makeup looks collection.

Her eyes look like they used a warm brown and black, and the lips(I would assume) are either a neutral lip pencil or lipstick with gloss on top. I would look for YouTube videos on creating a cat eye look.


----------



## Ashley (Jun 22, 2008)

I would use something like MAC Mulch or Bronze for the eye.

For the nude lips, finding the perfect nude lip really depends on your skintone. I really like MAC Honeylove and MAC Myth.


----------



## bulbul (Jun 22, 2008)

she is prety


----------



## emfan4life (Jun 23, 2008)

I think her skintone is gorgeous, But whats up with the deep lines or groves under her eyes??? is that just makeup sitting there or something?


----------



## Lajja (Jun 23, 2008)

I love her eyebrows!! For lips I would either use Myth or Fleshpot with MAC lip laquer in Love-In ( I think this color might be discontinued though



)


----------



## Vintage.Glam (Jun 23, 2008)

I know it`s been said two times already but MAC Myth =)

i absolutely looove that lipstick i basically wear it with everythingg


----------



## sooperficial (Jun 23, 2008)

I have the Honeylove lipstick and it will DEF give you that nude lip color. It's a Matte finish, so the color payoff is pretty great. You would probably need to neutralize your natural lip color with something to get the exact color. I use concealer or foundation, but I believe MAC has a product made specifically for this? I might be crazy, but I am pretty sure I saw it on EnKore.

HTH!


----------



## Lajja (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes I also heard that MAC has some kind of a lip primer but I couldn't find it on their site. Another good color for a nude lip is Honolulu Honey by NARS


----------



## bebe_tc (Jun 23, 2008)

She look a bit like Kim Kardashian!!!


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 23, 2008)

I think it would depend on your lip color and skin tone, but MAC's l/g in Florabundance looks like that on me. Her eyes look pretty.


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone!


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 23, 2008)

For the eyes I would use a black eyeliner and a browny colour eyeshadow and maybe even a goldy bronze colour.

For the lips it depends on your skin tone. Bourjois do some great nude lipglosses. I'd go for something a bit more brown than pink


----------



## feu_du_ciel (Jun 24, 2008)

mix a little, just a very little liquid foundation with your lipgloss, it will give you this nude color


----------



## Tasneem! (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks girls! I did some googling and found this, thought I' d share in case anyones interested..

Celeb-a-Like - Nicole Scherzinger Smoky Brown Eyes and Golden Skin


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jun 25, 2008)

Naked space lipglass looks very similar to that on me. It's pigmented enough on its own, so I don't bother wearing lipstick underneath.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tasneem!* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks girls! I did some googling and found this, thought I' d share in case anyones interested..
Celeb-a-Like - Nicole Scherzinger Smoky Brown Eyes and Golden Skin






Thanks for the link


----------

